
Do you remember TJ Holowaychuk? - volument
TJ (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;tj) used to be a significant JavaScript contributor and could easily be labeled as the &quot;rockstar&quot; of the time. In 2014 he switched from Node to Go (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@tjholowaychuk&#x2F;farewell-node-js-4ba9e7f3e52b) and I haven&#x27;t heard of him ever since. Is it just me, or is there a correlation?
======
hazza1
[https://www.quora.com/Has-TJ-Holowaychuk-been-as-prolific-
in...](https://www.quora.com/Has-TJ-Holowaychuk-been-as-prolific-in-the-
Golang-community-as-he-was-in-the-Node-js-community)

"my new goal is to live a better life. In the end open-source doesn’t pay the
bills so it’s best to focus on other things if you can, or if you just enjoy
the project then that’s cool."

~~~
malthejorgensen
This.

IMO he's still a "rockstar". It's just the Node and JS community that hypes
everything disproportionally (they used to at least). The fact that he single-
handedly built Apex
([https://github.com/apex/apex](https://github.com/apex/apex)) show that he's
still prolific, and a programmer of note.

There's a similar story for Sindre Sorhus, who moved on from the JS community
to Swift.

------
recurser
I’m a customer of his uptime service
([https://apex.sh/ping/](https://apex.sh/ping/)), and following up framework
([https://up.docs.apex.sh/](https://up.docs.apex.sh/)) with interest, but
haven’t used it yet. Perhaps he is more focused on career and family, and less
on open source? If so, good for him.

------
samblr
Honestly, I would pay to see video-screen-share of how guys like TJ code.

------
martimatix
Isn't he working on apex up?
[https://github.com/apex/up](https://github.com/apex/up)

------
zimpenfish
He's been posted to HN a bunch of times since 2015-01-01.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=holowaychuk&sort=byDate&prefix...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=holowaychuk&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=custom&type=story&dateStart=1420070400&dateEnd=1548979200)

Seems to be working on a startup which might explain the lack of noise.

------
zoba
There was a whole conspiracy theory that he was a collective rather than an
individual.

[https://www.quora.com/Do-you-think-TJ-Holowaychuk-is-
real-I-...](https://www.quora.com/Do-you-think-TJ-Holowaychuk-is-real-I-dont-
think-someone-can-be-as-productive-as-he-is?ch=10&share=73bce5cf&srid=hIhw)

------
sdwisely
I remember him from the Ruby community before that. Is there a correlation?
probably not.

Life happens.

------
fpaboim
Apex up is nice, cool to know he's behind apex.

------
eulalila
Genuinely inspirational that, looks like he’s now living in London with a hot
Russian girlfriend working with sane, stable tools on small, developer focused
products, _and_ his homepage is still photography vs a bunch of shite little
blog posts.

Difference between living to code and coding to live kids, take note.

